# L.A. Splash Cosmetics



## Shawna (Nov 3, 2005)

Has anyone tried this line yet? I recently found the eye pigments at my local grocery store for $5 canadian and they are awesome. Great colour payoff, lots of sparkle, and they stay on forever. I bought 16 colours! I seriously would have trouble paying $22 for pigments after finding these. I am in love with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Their glitter liners and eyeliners are really good too. Here's a link to their website, but they don't have true to life swatches. Oh well. They are worth checking out. http://www.lasplashcosmetics.com


----------



## user3 (Nov 3, 2005)

I love those lip colors in the pics on the website!!

I've never seen that in the US. Bummer. I am going to have to look for it!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Nov 3, 2005)

a friend found splash eyeshadow at Goodwill haha! They do have great pigment! im gonna have to check out the glitter eyeliners, does the glitter flake much?


----------



## Shawna (Nov 3, 2005)

I love their glitter eyeliner.  It doesn't flake at all on me, and one swipe has a huge glitter payoff.  The MAC glitter liners are terrible for flaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The eyeshadow pigments are just as awesome.  I am so excited I discovered these.  My wallet will thank me.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Nov 6, 2005)

Has anyone seen this in the U.S.?


----------



## Kittie (Nov 8, 2005)

I've never seen this yet! I'll probably scour all the stores in my town this weekend and then post letting you guys know if I see anything by them anywhere. If I can't find anything, though, I may have to order some stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was it the Glitter Splash you purchased?


----------



## Shawna (Nov 8, 2005)

I actually emailed the company to tell them how much I loved the loose eye shadows and they emailed right back.  I bet if you emailed them, they would tell you where you could purchase stuff.  I got the glitter liners, metallic eye liners, loose eye shadow (I think it's called eye sparkle) and I also got some glitter.  I love everything.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Nov 29, 2005)

I found Splash at Save-On Foods of all places!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought a couple of the pink loose e/s, they're gorgeous!  Oyster Pink and Starfish Pink.  I'm going back this week to pick up more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the best part, they were on sale, for $3.99 a jar


----------



## user4 (Nov 29, 2005)

do they make anything not so sparkly or is everything glitter?


----------



## Shawna (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a few loose eye shadows that seem more matte than the others, but I think you would need to see them in person to be able to tell which ones are less glittery.  The website is nice, but the swatches are useless.  I got mine at Save on Foods too!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Nov 29, 2005)

Save On Foods rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's where I discovered NYX too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The two I have aren't glittery, they're more like an actual pigment--a bit shimmery, but not glitter overload.


----------



## user4 (Nov 29, 2005)

cool. cuz it seemed that all of them were glitter from what i read!!! but thanks!!!!


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 8, 2005)

*L.A. Splash?*

Has anyone heard of this?  I went to Long's today and they had these glitters and pigment like shadows in tiny containers (about the size of MAC  pigment samples).  According to the girl there, they are brand new (about a couple of weeks old) and only $2.49.  I bought five: two "Eye Sparkles" (the MAC pigment lookalike) and three "Glitter Splashes" (loose glitter). The Eye Sparkles look pretty pigmented from what I can tell.  I think I'm going back for the rest.  I've got:

Eye Sparkle: Caribbean Bronze and Conch Cocoa
Glitter Splash: Silver Torpedo, Sparkling Crystallina and Starlight Red.

I'll probably be going back for more.  They had one pretty similar to Green Brown but lighter and several other, vibrant colors


----------



## user3 (Dec 9, 2005)

**Merged Threads****

I hope this helps you out Asnbrb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I would love to see pics of the items if anyone who has them is able to take pics.


----------



## luvme4me (Dec 10, 2005)

I hate the packaging I think thats whats turning me off


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 6, 2006)

Gorgeous range of colors!

The packaging and marketing strategy is tacky and seems to be geared towards pre-teens but don't let that fool you.

The eye sparkles blend very nicely, isn't too messy to work with and the colors are intense!

I found mine at Save-On-Foods in Vancouver, Canada...for about $4.99 each.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 11, 2007)

I finally ordered. I wanted some new glitterliners,.. SOO I ordered Venice Beach and Tetonic Glitz,... Well I got them and they sent me TWO FULL SIZED products to try for FREE! Yeah! I love bonus stuff,.. and here's the thing,.. I loved what I tried so far! They have all kinds of cool liners,.. and if you wanna use pigments and create your own stuff they have some nice clear bases. Anyway,..I love the glitterliners,.. they rock,..The liquid eyeshadow they sent me in Berry Kiss is very very pretty! I like the consistancy and how smooth it is until it dries,.. you can move it around if you need to and then blend. They also sent me some of the loose shadow in Shrimp Cocktail (Pictured below in swatch over overcast shadestick). Reminds me of my True colors loose shadows. Great pigmentation, beautiful end result. Great to use along wth the bases to get whatever liner color you want and AFFORDABLE. I got my shipment quickly too. I say overall,.. Some seriously good stuff!

Shrimp Cocktail over overcast on left, Top right Berry kiss, Venice Beach underneath and then Tetonic Glitz on the bottom right: (Sorry my camera bites)




Comparison of size of Liquid e/s and Glitterliner next to MAC's glitterliners:




What was in my package: (I was so freaked out to see full sized extras, I thought they made a mistake,.. but are shown on my invoice as FREE!)





http://specktra.net/gallery/files/1/.../051107001.jpg


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 11, 2007)

They have so much glitter! I love it....soon I will be posting my own haul on here.

GlitterGoddess that orange is so pretty.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 11, 2007)

I could easily become addicted! Thanks!


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 12, 2007)

I found them about 2 years ago - give or take 6 months at The Icing in Tampa's International Plaza. Right when The Icing was goin outta business so they're cheap.


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 15, 2007)

Is this brand at all Icing stores?


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_I actually emailed the company to tell them how much I loved the loose eye shadows and they emailed right back.  I bet if you emailed them, they would tell you where you could purchase stuff.  I got the glitter liners, metallic eye liners, loose eye shadow (I think it's called eye sparkle) and I also got some glitter.  I love everything._

 
Shawna, if you can maybe you will post some pics? I want to order some so badly I just can't decide on the colors!


----------



## Shawna (May 15, 2007)

My digicam died and I still don't have a replacement or I would happily post pics.  I bet somebody else can post for you


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 15, 2007)

You may wanna do  search on the "Haul" forum too,. some of those lovely gals post pics.


----------



## Ella_ (May 16, 2007)

Im planning on getting some of their pigments and an eyeliner or two this week. I'll post the pics when I get them


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 16, 2007)

If you order from the CherryCulture website, you can take 20% off your total before the 20th. They don't have a huge selection, but if there are colors on there you like, it's a cool deal. I still can't decide which colors to get first lol!


----------



## Ella_ (May 17, 2007)

Ok so tonight I got 4 eyeliners - one black, one really nice purple and a deep pink as well as a lime glitter liner. I also got one of the shimmer dusts - neon tetra, it reminds me of parrot a bit.

Im charging my camera as I type this and as soon as its charged I'll post some swatches. Im going back for some more colours next week so I will post those swatches when I get them


----------



## aziza (May 17, 2007)

^^^
Oooo...please do! I'm intrigued!


----------



## Ella_ (May 17, 2007)

The swatches are a little crappy, its late here and my camera kinda sucks when taking pics in artificial light but here we go...

All on inside of wrist - Im an NW15 - 20.

Flash
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3..._/S6000660.jpg

No flash
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...S6000658-1.jpg

L - R
*Newport Beach glitter liner
*Twilight zone l/l
*Dead Sea l/l
*Black l/l
*Neon tetra shimmer powder - it looks a little like Parrot in reality.

I'll take some better, more clear pics tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can do some swatches on white paper too if anyone wants, and I'll also include one of the shimmer powder used with mixing medium.


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 17, 2007)

For me, the hardest thing is deciding which color to get first, there are so many choices.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 18, 2007)

Oh Oh oh Twilight zone looks awesome,.. I so need to order again but right now my wallet is empty


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 2, 2007)

I bought 3 pencil eyeliners on sale for a buck each, 2 lip lacquers and one glitter liner. I'll take pics in a few. I love the glitter liners so much and they go on so awesome, I'm scared I may not buy another Urban Decay liner! I'd rather pay $5 than $17.

Uhh- nevermind the picture date I was to lazy to set it correctly.







L to R:

Ocean Strawberry l/l
Studio (Flame)
Sparkling Oceanspray

I'm ordering some more this weekend (I want to make the most of this sale- so stay tuned! )


----------



## danysedai (Jul 10, 2007)

why didn't I read this sooner? I bought splash eyesparkle in 16199 Conchshell, and today I bought my first pigment at MAC, blue brown, they are identical!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried them on my forearm and on my eyelids,same color!! why why..


----------



## redjellybeans (Jul 11, 2007)

I love this brand. I went crazy & bought about 20 of their pigments. Will compare when I get a chance


----------

